# Amature POV video of the year, no doubt



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

Based on the title, I wasn't quite sure where this thread was going...

Edit: Man that guy was in the air for a while...crazy.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

:laugh:

I'm sure a few of us here can relate to that feeling :thumbsup:


----------



## highiso (Jan 26, 2012)

Easily in the air for about 100'


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Its like he goes completely limp in an "ill accept whatever my fate may be" fashion.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I was expecting more moaning and groaning on the ground at the end but he just smiles for the camera.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

WOOOO that is nasty and it didn't look like powder he landed in
but he got up smiling wow


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lucky those trees werent in his fate that day.....coulda been ugly


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo --- OOF!

:laugh:


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

wow, just wow. lol. glad the guy landed in pow and didnt get hurt.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

That is just fucking awesome.

but what did he expect? was it on purpose? if so he is nuts, because that wasn't any pow he was landing in...and it's not like it was some blind roller in flat light. it was a bluebird with a lip you could see a mile away


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't stop watching this and laughing. So ridiculous.

But he definitely had luck on his side. It's a freakin miracle he didn't get hurt.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Looked like there was powder to me plus plenty of sun to soften up the snow even if it weren't fresh pow. Could also explain why he went balls out. Seems like it was a failed attempt at the jump. Maybe backflip?


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

That was awesome! I think he just got outta control(too fast) and didn't know what to do other than not hit a tree or go off a cliff(those two will get you through just about any situation). I love how the 1st guy just decides the entrance to the chute was a good place to take a break.
I'm gonna watch this again...


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

LOL that was a pretty spectacular fall. He was just going and going and going. At one point I was wondering if he's ever going hit the ground. 6 seconds of air! Looks like it was almost on purpose.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

RJRJRJ said:


> Its like he goes completely limp in an "ill accept whatever my fate may be" fashion.


This line keeps me laughing every time I rewatch the video.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Leo said:


> Looked like there was powder to me plus plenty of sun to soften up the snow even if it weren't fresh pow. Could also explain why he went balls out. Seems like it was a failed attempt at the jump. Maybe backflip?


Yeah, looks like he may have been trying to backflip. God, this video is the best.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Insane....if there was a rock there...oh man.


----------



## jely1990 (Dec 30, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


>


Hahaha do you have a link to the video? That guy is so lucky. :laugh:


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

he french fry'd when he shoulda pizza'd haha!!! :laugh:


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Gosh, that was huge! Can't stop watching it.


----------



## NStrafach (Oct 8, 2011)

The best part was he knew he was going to eat shit, so he just let it happen. That must've hurt.


----------



## NStrafach (Oct 8, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


>


I wish I could be as lucky as that guy. hahaha


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I have no idea what video it is from, but after this thread it is safe to assume that there are two dudes out there with way better luck than I.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

OP vid about usual...soft bluebird spring, had been hit a few times, the skier knew where and what he was doing...just didn't make it around fast enough and got sideways for the backflip...he was more laid out. Around here folks eat shit like that all the time. 

Good guys hittin it but this vid gives you the perspective of the run-in, largeness...65 feet from lip to knuckle and speed. With this one you had to bomb (no speed checks) to make it over the knob.
Mt Baker Sesh Up Step-Up Jump 2011 - YouTube

Regular locals hittin it the next day, but because of the fog overcast you lose the perspective.

Baker Sesh Up 2011 - YouTube


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Insane....if there was a rock there...oh man.


There was, it looked like his head barely missed it bu his skis tagged it....


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

That dude Morgan Rose is nuts...


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

im sure there are prob many threads on this vid but op's vid reminds me of it...

Finally Released: Skier loses footing, falls off cliff [Captured by own GoPro] HD - YouTube


----------

